

Show HN: Star Wars New Sith Lightsaber in 3D - showwebgl
https://sketchfab.com/models/0e4b4e0789bf41c7b05129a76de0abb0/embed?autostart=1&autospin=0.2

======
justintbassett
Not to rehash a tired topic, but that cross just doesn't make sense. It's
shown in canon that the hilt can be cut by a lightsaber. It follows that the
crossquard would offer almost no resistance at the point where it is needed
(where the guard joins the hilt)

